
Conceptual engineering: the revolution in philosophy you've never heard of - Kinrany
https://www.lesswrong.com/posts/9iA87EfNKnREgdTJN/conceptual-engineering-the-revolution-in-philosophy-you-ve
======
Kinrany
The next post about the relation between LessWrong itself and conceptual
engineering is up too:
[https://www.lesswrong.com/posts/8GiTowD6XqTNzgCz7/situating-...](https://www.lesswrong.com/posts/8GiTowD6XqTNzgCz7/situating-
lesswrong-in-contemporary-philosophy-an-interview)

